# Hestras :Hairy:



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

I am not sure about this brand because I have never tried them but I have quiksilver trigger finger gloves and they are great. Super warm cuz your fingers are bunched together but you still have the freedom to grab things and more articulation then with mitts.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

the leather on them requires maintenance to stay water proof.

I was looking at Hestra as well.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Hestra good........all leather good. The seams being reversed on the glove fingers seems kind of janky. Might mess with dexterity.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hestra are great. Love trigger mitts. I like longer cuffs so I have other than sethmos. Seth is also a cool cat.... Just based on that last fact I'd get them. Lol


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Hestras are amazing gloves but yes you need to constantly maintain them.

A single pair should last you "forever" depending on how abrasive your riding style / environment is.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd get Pow gloves instead. Hestras liners break down and stop being soft and fuzzy inside. I want it to feel like awesome all the time.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

On this note, what do you guys do to keep leather gloves waterproof? I bought a set of Watson North of 49 Gloves (see below) because I was told the leather palms would take the abuse. But these gloves attract water like they're going out of style!!! They're usually soaked by the end of the day.

I tried spray on silicone, thinking I need to do some sort of rub in leather waterproofing. Maybe mink oil?


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

poutanen said:


> On this note, what do you guys do to keep leather gloves waterproof? I bought a set of Watson North of 49 Gloves (see below) because I was told the leather palms would take the abuse. But these gloves attract water like they're going out of style!!! They're usually soaked by the end of the day.
> 
> I tried spray on silicone, thinking I need to do some sort of rub in leather waterproofing. Maybe mink oil?


I've used Nikwax waterproofing wax for leather on my gloves and Haven't had any issues. Stuff works great.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

in my shopping, that's what most of the reviewers seem to recommend as well, Waterproofing wax.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Humpback whale semen........but it's hard to find. Sno Seal works good.


----------



## duncrunner (Oct 24, 2013)

I own the Morrison 3-finger and had the top seam(near the Hestra logo) pull apart about mid-way through last season with normal use.

Hestra was quick to replace them and even let me switch color. But they do have to be maintained more frequently than other types of gloves. 

As far as waterproofing hard to beat SnoSeal. Keeps the glove conditioned/waterproof but still breathable unlike animal-based oils.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> On this note, what do you guys do to keep leather gloves waterproof? I bought a set of Watson North of 49 Gloves (see below) because I was told the leather palms would take the abuse. But these gloves attract water like they're going out of style!!! They're usually soaked by the end of the day.
> 
> I tried spray on silicone, thinking I need to do some sort of rub in leather waterproofing. Maybe mink oil?


Snow seal, before they switched to a plastic container, we used to put the metal container on the stove (low heat) and let it melt, then put both gloves on and dip your finger in the melted snow seal and work it into every seam.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

a great pair of gloves that can be spendy, are the Blackdiamond Lobster mit (same as the Hestras you have shown) but the have a longer gaiter.

If you do a goggle search or even go to their website, sometimes they have a SALE section. I've seen them for around $80, typically they're around $180

I have 2 pair of the Blackdiamond Guide glove and swear by them.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks all! I'll try sno-seal and see how it works.

$9.50 on Amazon.com

$17.00 on Amazon.ca

:sex:


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for such great advice! 

Definitely will look into the SnoSeal product, and it's great to hear that Hestra has such great customer service!


Edit: Is Goretex gloves better possibly? My entire suit is gore-tex'd out so would leather be deviating from my norm or Leather > all?


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

DIESEL said:


> Edit: Is Goretex gloves better possibly? My entire suit is gore-tex'd out so would leather be deviating from my norm or Leather > all?


My quiksilver gloves are goretex. I will never buy another glove that's not goretex. They never get wet from the snow but my favorite part about the goretex is that late season boarding when everything starts to warm up and my hands sweat in the gloves they still stay dry


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

SoCalSoul said:


> I've used Nikwax waterproofing wax for leather on my gloves and Haven't had any issues. Stuff works great.


yes, Nikwax


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Happy with the results on gloves/mitts with Nikwax Paste Wax.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Thanks all! I'll try sno-seal and see how it works.
> 
> $9.50 on Amazon.com
> 
> ...


+1 
Just used Sno-Seal on my Leather Ion boots. They suggest that you heat the leather with hair dryer first. This helps the leather absorb the wax. After application reheat then wipe leather down to remove excess. :hairy:


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I got the Hestra Seth Morrison Pro gloves last year, and to tell you the truth I'm not that much of a fan.

I treated them with the Hestra beeswax waterproofer, which I think is similar to SnoSeal, and they were waterproof enough for my needs but they do get a little soggy. The problem that I had with my gloves is that they were not warm enough and the liners were constantly pulling inside out, which is a huge pain in the ass. 

The gloves are a tad small on me, which could be why they aren't warm enough. I also bought them used on geartrade, they were in great condition but I'm not sure if someone may have messed up the liners and that's why they keep pulling out.

I got some Kinco Cold Weather work gloves this year to replace them. I've heard they are just as good as the Hestras if you waterproof them with SnoSeal, but for less than 20 bucks. They fit me better (warmer maybe) and the liners don't pull out, so we'll see how they work once the season starts.

On another note, I've heard that SnoSeal is one of the best waterproofers for leather, but for even better waterproofing, that's a pain in the ass to apply, use straight up beeswax (SnoSeal is beeswax based). You basically melt some on with an iron or such and heat up the gloves with a blowdryer while rubbing the beeswax in. You can see a discussion about beeswax vs. SnoSeal vs. Obenauf's here Beeswax for boots? - 24hourcampfire


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

JonSnow said:


> I got the Hestra Seth Morrison Pro gloves last year, and to tell you the truth I'm not that much of a fan.
> 
> I treated them with the Hestra beeswax waterproofer, which I think is similar to SnoSeal, and they were waterproof enough for my needs but they do get a little soggy. The problem that I had with my gloves is that they were not warm enough and the liners were constantly pulling inside out, which is a huge pain in the ass.
> 
> ...


Really, really great information brotha thank you!!

After reading everyones opinions and going through a bunch of other threads.. To be honest, I think I may stray away from leather honestly... Yes, it's awesome. Yes, it's leather.. But This is a new day and age of Gore-tex... My pants and jacket are Gore, why should I deviate now? I love the shit, and if I ever get wet its because I'm sweating my balls off...

Currently checking out the Hestra Gore-tex's , Defcon Goliaths, and the Burton AK Yeti and OvenMitts... 

If anyone got to reading this far, are those good options or is my head up my ass because there's much better out there?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

DIESEL said:


> Really, really great information brotha thank you!!
> 
> After reading everyones opinions and going through a bunch of other threads.. To be honest, I think I may stray away from leather honestly... Yes, it's awesome. Yes, it's leather.. But This is a new day and age of Gore-tex... My pants and jacket are Gore, why should I deviate now? I love the shit, and if I ever get wet its because I'm sweating my balls off...
> 
> ...


Remember that gore-tex is the liner, not the outer material. You can have leather goretex gloves. 

Here's a pair of Burtons I have had for years. The seams on the fingers are all shredded and I've debated about taping them up (already sewed them once!) to get the last bit of life out of them.

Men's GORE-TEX® Glove | Burton Snowboards


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

*Sno-seal / Nikwax*

Okay so I went to Walmart and Canadian Tire last night, and everyone looked at me like I had three heads when looking for either Sno-seal or Nikwax. They all have dubbin or mink oil only... Or spray silicone.

Going to try a tack shop tonight I think.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I own 3 pairs of Hestra gloves, and have used them exclusively for the past 4 years. The biggest differences between Hestra and other gloves are build quality and mobility with mobility being the most noticeable step above everything else.

Some say they require "regular maintenance", when in reality they dont require more then any other type of leather. Leather needs to be maintained, and Hestra doesnt use some type of leather that needs more or less then anything else. I use mine for 50+ days a year, and "treat them" by rubbing cream on them at the start of each season. Nothing more.

I have had the same pair pair as my main pair for 3 years. 

IMO this is the best one in their line up. Full gortex lining, durable thick leather and good to about -5, at which point I use an extra liner, or switch to the mitt version.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Those are the ones that I was looking at...

You have just blown my mind... Is that why after a full day out on the powder my Jacket feels soaked, but inside I'm dry as the Saudi? Because like you said, Gore-Tex is the liner and not the outside material.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have about 150 days on my hestras, seem fine to me. I have some ski edge cuts from hoisting some chick with sharp edges up on my shoulders but other than that they are good to go. I haven't done shit to them for maintenance.... I do have the leather goo that they came with somewhere in my luggage.......


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have the Heli gloves..... I found them on sale in Europe for like $80 when I forgot my gloves one day.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

DIESEL said:


> Those are the ones that I was looking at...
> 
> You have just blown my mind... Is that why after a full day out on the powder my Jacket feels soaked, but inside I'm dry as the Saudi? Because like you said, Gore-Tex is the liner and not the outside material.


thats exactly why. You dont "see" goretex on the outside of the jacket, or in this case gloves. The outer material of the gloves my get soaked, but your hands will stay dry. What even more important is that your hands stay dry from dry days because when you sweat the moister is able to leave the inside of the glove.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I have Henrik leather mitten and it's very warm with out a glove liner.i found my index finger gets cold with lobster mittens. I condition them once every 5 rides or so. They did tear on my right hand but they replaced them after I mailed them my old ones. Personally leather mittens are they way to go, but gloves are better with goretex and liners with a gauntlet style cuff.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Argo said:


> I have the Heli gloves..... I found them on sale in Europe for like $80 when I forgot my gloves one day.


those look nice.

btw... I'd think mink oil or snow seal would fuck up the breathability of gortex membrane. 

ime mink is great for lighter duty...but reapply more frequently and snow seal works better for more heavier duty....both can be usually found in hunting/gun type shops or perhaps a work boot place.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> I own 3 pairs of Hestra gloves, and have used them exclusively for the past 4 years. The biggest differences between Hestra and other gloves are build quality and mobility with mobility being the most noticeable step above everything else.
> 
> Some say they require "regular maintenance", when in reality they dont require more then any other type of leather. Leather needs to be maintained, and Hestra doesnt use some type of leather that needs more or less then anything else. I use mine for 50+ days a year, and "treat them" by rubbing cream on them at the start of each season. Nothing more.
> 
> ...


I think you may have caught my heart.. Absolutely beautiful. 

I don't really need a long glove because I don't ride super POW on the east coast.. And my jacket has a mini-glove liner and then the jacket to go over the actual glove so .. these may be the ticket... 

Do all Hestras fit the same, because I would probably have to order these, but the store near me has a few other pairs I could try. 

And with this pair, just SnoSeal them as suggested, aye? :cheer:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

DIESEL said:


> I think you may have caught my heart.. Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> I don't really need a long glove because I don't ride super POW on the east coast.. And my jacket has a mini-glove liner and then the jacket to go over the actual glove so .. these may be the ticket...
> 
> ...


Go off their size chart, and once you find your size they all fit the same. I would use the stuff hestra makes for treating the leather.

https://hestragloves.com/sport/intl/gloves/accessories/hestra-leather-balm/000/


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Remember that gore-tex is the liner, not the outer material. You can have leather goretex gloves.
> 
> Here's a pair of Burtons I have had for years. The seams on the fingers are all shredded and I've debated about taping them up (already sewed them once!) to get the last bit of life out of them.
> 
> Men's GORE-TEX® Glove | Burton Snowboards


Yep!!!!!

I've had three pairs of DaKine Bronco GT's, leather GoreTex, and use NikWax on them to get them back to scratch!!!!!

You can tell by the leather when it needs to be done, cause it starts to dry out startin at the fingertips!!!!! 

Just blob a little on the palm of one glove, put them both on, then massage into all the leather sections, but not anywhere else!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

snagged a pair of Flylow mitts this morning pretty stoked.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Sooo.. Bad news lol! 

Went to the local ski place to try on a size 9 and a size 10 of some different type of Hestras and the 9 fit "like a glove" :O

Went ahead and ordered the Army Short Leather GTX model in a 9 and finally got them today.. 

Definitely fit different than the other model I tried on for sure! So now I'm going through the exchange process and have to wait another few extra days... boringggggg!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i got a pair of these to try this season:










they're all leather outers with a wool liner... nice and plush but closer to a work glove or a pipe glove with insulation - i really liked that they have no velcro or zippers or anything at all at the cuffs, just pull on and that's it. 

i would have liked them to have GT for the price, but they should be fine.. i've used all leather work gloves in the past but all with synthetic liners (thinsulate usually) so i'm pretty stoked to see how the wool liners will work out. when i started snowboarding my cheapskate dad had me riding in Austrian military surplus felted wool pants - and they were the shit. never got wet. in Oregon. as a 10 year old wallowing in the snow. 

in fact, if anyone wants a free million dollar idea: go buy a bunch of military surplus wool pants and sell them to legions of hipsters as snowboarding pants. sponsor some hipster rail kid and make them the next cool thing: million dollars - its that simple.

also, seams on the outsides of the fingers is anything but janky. on leather-palmed gloves inside out seams like that are superior.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Argo you like your hestras better than the flylow ridge gloves? I'm going to buy either the hestra helis or the flylows.


----------

